# Any experience or manuals with late 90's Eclipse cassette decks(pics)



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm setting up for my next install and finally got around to testing the Eclipse 4422R cassette deck I picked up a while back. I'm happy to say it powered on, but I'm trying to figure out features beyond that.

I've read that these units had some rudimentary DSP and EQ features and there's a DSP and EQ button on the face, but they don't seem to do anything. The basic features all seem to work fine, volume, treble, bass, fader, etc.

There's limited info online for these and sadly mine didn't come with the manual. Does anyone remember working with these or possibly have some literature? I'm trying to determine if the DSP/EQ features require an outside accessory or if they should work stand alone?

I don't have the CD player unit and I didn't have anything plugged into the RCA's at the time so I'm not sure if that affects anything. Any info on these era of Eclipse units is most appreciated! As promise, here's a couple quick snaps of the unit:


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

From what I've found, it was advertised as having integrated DSP control so I think there was something external required. I guess my remaining questions is regarding the dip switches on the side. Of course there's a sticker telling me to refer to the owners manual for that.


----------



## fadrous (Oct 30, 2021)

I have one of these units. Do you know what the 14 pin round connector does? I can't find a manual or anyone that knows.


----------

